# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قراءة في العصور الوسطى الاوربية  دكتور/  جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني

## جمال شيبان

*قراءة في العصور الوسطى الاوربية  دكتور/  جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني

*
لم يكن هناك ثمة اتفاق على تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي يمكن اعتبارها بداية العصر الاقطاعي ، ولكن الاجماع قد يقترب الى تحديد الألف عام تقريباً التي يتمدد بها العصور الوسطى ، وهي مرحلة النظام الاقطاعي ، الا ان خلفياتهُ تمتد الى المراحل الاخيرة للمجتمع الروماني ، وكان قلة المحاربين وقلة الايدي العاملة استخدم الرومانيين البرابرة في مثل هذه الاعمال ، ومن ثمة توزيع الاراضي الزراعية على هؤلاء الفلاحين بالاضافة الى ان الزراعة لم تكن مجربة بالقدر الذي يجعل مالك الارض ملتزم بها ، لذلك فأن تنازل المالكون الى الفلاحين والارقاء عن هذه الاراضي خلق ما يعرف بأرقاء الارض ، والذي كان يمثل الحلقة الاولى للنظام الاقطاعي.
لكن العادة جرت لدى المؤرخين الاكاديمين على قبول التقسيم الكلاسيكي ، الى العصور القديمة ، والوسطى والحديثة حيث ان العصر القديم ينتهي بحكم قسطنطين الكبير عام 337م وعصر وسيط ينتهي بسقوط القسطنطينية عام 1453م (Dobb, 1950, p60)
*بعض الاراء في تحديد العصور الوسطى* 
1-    يرى بعض المؤرخون ان العصور الوسطى بدأت منذ عام (325)م اي اجتماع مجمع نيقيا الكنائسي وهو اول مجمع عقائدي مسيحي ، وقد تمثل هذه السنة سنة التحول الى النظام الاقطاعي .
2-    ويرى اخرون ان وصول الامبراطور الروماني قسطنطين الى العرش عام (338)م وهي سنة التحولات المهمة في العهد الاقطاعي ، وقد تبنى الديانة المسيحية ديناً ودولة وديناً رسمياً لروما ، وتمثل سنة سيطرة الديانة المسحيحة بداية التحول الى الاقطاع .
3-    تعد سنة (375) وهي سنة الهجوم على روما من قبل قبائل الهون للغرب ، وبعضهم يؤرخ عام (476)م عند سقوط روما بيد القبائل الجرمانية .
4-    ان نهاية عهد الاقطاع هي الاخرى محل جدل المؤرخون ، فبعضهم يرى العام 1300م واخرون يرون 1500م ويربطونها بالاستكشافات العلمية ، الجغرافية ، واستخدام البوصلة والبارود.
*الفكر الاقتصادي في اوربا* 
لقد وجدت في العالم انذاك (اي القرون الوسطى حضارتان هما الحضارة المسيحية في الغرب والحضارة الاسلامية في الشرق اذ بدأت من الجزيرة العربية ، والتي بدأت عند سقوط روما وحتى سقوط القسطنطينية بيد الاتراك في القرن الخامس عشر ، لقد انتهت كل مظاهر النظام العبودي ، وانتهت معها الامبراطوريات الرومانية الشرقية والغربية وانتهت ايضاً الحضارة الفارسية التي قضت عليها غزوات عديدة شنها العرب المسلمون لتضمها الى حضارة الاسلام المحمدي الجديد.
*نشأة النظام الاقطاعي:*
ان مفهوم القرون الوسطى ونشأة النظام الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي الاقطاعي مفهومان متلازمان ، فقد ترتب على سقوط روما ، زوال سلطتها المركزية على هذه المبراطورية المترامية الاطراف ، حاولت الجهاز الحكومي الجديد ان يخلق مركزية سلطوية جديدة ، ولكنها عجزت ، لذلك عمدت الامبراطورية الجرمانية تنصيب قادة وحكام اقاليم ، الذين ذهبوا الى تقوية مراكزهم بتاسيس سلطات مباشرة على اقاليمهم مما ادى الى ظهور بعض النتائج السياسية نذكر منها الاتي:-     (زكريا نصر ، 1955، ص19-30) 
1)      اصبحت القابهم وسلطتهم وراثية .
2)      ان الضرائب التي يجمعونها تذهب الى تقوية سلطتهم واقليمهم وليس للسلطة المركزية .
3)      تقديم بعض الاعانات للسلطة المركزية .
4)      احتفاظهم بوحداتهم العسكرية لتقوية سلطتهم في اقاليمهم ، مما ادى الى فقدان سيطرة السلطة المركزية على وحدات الجيش ، وان مساعدة السلطة المركزية يكون بطلبها عند الدخول في الحروب.
5)      نشوء المحاكم المستقلة في الاقاليم .
6)      السيطرة على اراضي الفلاحين الاحرار بالارهاب والتعسف ، وانشاء نظام رقيق الارض ((Serfdom)) وهو النظام الذي طبقه القياصرة في الامبراطورية الرومانية اذ ان هناك علاقة بين السيد والفلاحين تجعل من الفلاحين يشعرون بمصلحتهم في زيادة الانتاج ، فالارض من الناحية النظرية تابعة للامبراطور ، ولكن في الحقيقة هي تابعة للاسياد الاقطاعيين ، وتنقسم الارض الى قسمين قسم للفلاحين وقسم للاسياد ويلزم على الفلاحين زراعتها لاسيادهم بدون اجر وتقديم بعض الخدمات الاخرى .(رفعت المحجوب ، 1956، ص20) 

*جوهر النظام الاقطاعي* 
ينقسم المجتمع الاقطاعي الى ((مالكين ، وأقنان)) وكان هناك في البداية فلاحون مستقلون ، غير انهم بسبب عدم الطمأنينة ، وكثرة الغزوات وبالاخص غزوات النورمانديين ، تنازلوا عن أرضهم مقابل حماية الاقطاع لهم ضمن اطار الاسوار التي بنوها دفاعاً عن اقطاعياتهم .







تتكون الاقطاعية من دور الفلاحين ، الاراضي القابلة للزراعة ، الغابات والمراعي ، والاراضي القابلة للزراعة عبارة عن ملكية اقطاعية تخصص بمحاذاتها اراضي الاقنان وهي قطع صغيرة اما المراعي فهي اراضي واسعة وجماعية ، وقد تستخدم الارض الزراعية مراعي بعد الحصاد ،وغالباً ما تزرع المراعي بمحاصيل متشابه للاعلاف.
التزامات الاقنان اتجاه الاقطاعي او المالك ، يلتزم الاقنان امام سيدهُ بالاتي :-
1)      العمل المجاني ((السخرة)) لزراعة ارض الاقطاع وقد يصل الى ثلاثة ايام في الاسبوع وخصوصاً في الايام الاولى لعهد الاقطاعي .
2)      العمل الاضافي في مواسم الحصاد وجني المحاصيل ((مرتين في السنة)).
3)      الآلآت والادوات والحيوانات التي تستمر في اوقات الحصاد والجني يقع عبئها على الاقنان .
4)      يقدم الاقنان كجزء من المحصول العيني الى المالك من ناتج زراعي وحيواني .
5)      بعض الاتاوات والضرائب في المناسبات كالزيارات والزواج والميراث يدفعها الاقنان للمالكين.      ((W.J.Ashley, 1900, p51)).
ونتنظم هذه الاتاوات بالعرف ويشرف عليها احد الاقنان او الاقنان المقربين من الاقطاعي او من الذين يشهد لهم بالحرص والكفاءة الخاصة وبعض من اعمال السخرة ومن بعض الالتزامات وهو بالضرورة ذو جاه عند الاقطاع وهيبة عند الاقنان .
*مصادر الفكر الاقطاعي* 
من المؤكد ان الحياة الفكرية في العهد الاقطاعي كانت تحت اشراف الكنيسة ، لذلك ليس من الغرابة اذا ارتد لباساً اسكولائياً ودينياً ، وان الاراء الاقتصادية ليست عبائة الدين ذاتها كما ورد في الافكار اللاهونية والفقهية ، لذلك فأن الفكر الاسكوائي الراسخ في ظل النظام الاقطاعي استمد افكاره من ثلاث مصادر رئيسية وهي الاتي :-
1)      الفكر اليوناني وبالتحديد افكار ارسطو طالس والتي لعبت دوراً بارزاً في صياغة افكار السكولائين في تفسير الافكار الاقتصادية ((مفهوم الاقتصاد ، التبادل ، وظائف النقود نظرية الربا ، السعر العادل)) ، بالحقيقة ان الافكار السكولائيةهي مزيج من الفكر الارسطو والفكر المسيحي ، وتطور بتعاليم المسيحية الكنائسية لتتلائم مع العهد الاقطاعي .
2)      الفكر المسيحي القديم : والمقصود هنا تعاليم سيدنا المسيح وحوارينهُ وتلاميذهُ الاوائل وهي تمثل الاساس النظري للافكار السكولائية وتتضمن ((الاخوة بين البشر ، المساوات بين الناس،  تمجيد العمل ، تمجيد العائلة ، الالتزام بالصدقات والزكاة ، وغيرها)) امتزجت هذه التعاليم الدينية مع افكار الفلسفة الارسطوطاليسية وما تحوي من قيم واخلاق لتنشئ المصدر الثالث .
3)      دور الكنيسة : والتي اجمع المؤرخون على ان الكنيسة لعبت دوراً مهماً في صياغة الافكار الاقتصادية في العهد الوسيط وان رجال الكنيسة قاموا بهذه المهمة الصعبة تخلق حالة التكييف والموائمة بين الافكار لتصبح صالحة في العهد الاقطاعي والتي سجلت للكنيسة هذا النجاح في العملة التاريخية .
·          خصائص النظام الاقطاعي : ان النظام الانتاجي الجديد والذي قام في اوربا الغربية على اقاض النظام العبودي ، العشائري عند القبائل الجرمانية الغازية والتي ساعدت على تطوير نظام الممالك الجرمانية الذي اعقب سقوط الامبراطورية الروماني عن طريق منح الاقطاعيات ((feodum)) الواسعة ، والحاشية ورجال الدين والاديرة ، وان هناك مميزات وخصائص لهذا النظام منها الاتي :
أ*-       نظام قائم على استثمار عبيد الارض الاقنان والحرفين والمستقلين.
ب*-  تعايش الملكيات الاقطاعية الكبيرة مع الاستثمارات الفردية الصغيرة الخاصة بالفلاحين والحرفين .
ت*-  تمتاز الرابطة الشخصية بالاكراه المادي المباشر بين السيد والقن.
ث*-  ان فائض المنتوج لذي ينتجه القن ويمتلكه السيد باخذ اشكال ريع (ريع العمل وريع السخرة والريع العيشي والنقدي او كلاهما).
ج*-    سيادة الاقتصاد الطبيعي في الريف ، الاقتصاد السلعي في المدن .
ح*-    تبعية الاقتصاد الصناعي ((المنزلي)) للقطاع الزراعي الاقطاعي والتنظيم الرقيق للحرف والتجارة ((طائف الصناع والتجار)).
خ*-    ان التركيب الطبقي منقسم بين طبقتين هم الاقطاعيين والاقنان والعلاقة بينهما تمثل جوهر النظام .
د*-      ان طبقة النبلاء الحاكمة ، وطبقة كبار رجال الكنيسة في اعلى السلم الاقطاعي اما قاعدة السلم فهم الفلاحين الاقنان .
*الافكار الاقتصادية لدى رواد الفكر الإقطاعي ((السكولائين))*
لم يعرف العهد الوسيط دراسات اقتصادية مستقلة الا بعد انحلاله بسبب تعاليم الكنيسة وخضوع الاعتبارات المادية للاعتبارات الروحية ((عالم الدنيا لعالم الآخرة وبالإضافة الى ما تقدم طبيعة الاقتصاد الإقطاع (مغلق ، طبيعي ، سلعي غير نقدي ، زراعي)) لذلك سوف نستعرض بعض الأفكار الاقتصادية:
اولاً : مفهوم الاقتصاد : الاقتصاد مجموعة من القوانين ((القواعد الأخلاقية لا قوانين العلم)) تستهدف الادارة الصالحة للنشاط الاقتصادي الذي لا يستهدف الربح بل سد الحاجة ومن هنا يبدو تأثيرات ارسطوطاليس (ارلوروك ، 1952 ، ص406)).
ثانياً :- مفهوم الثروة والتملك : ان هذا المفهوم ينبع من مفهوم الاخلاق لفهم الاقتصاد اذ يرى الاتي:-
1-    ان المسيحية تحارب الشهوات والطمع والترف فالقديس جيرام يرى بأن ((الغني مجرم وابن مجرم)) ويرى القديس اعسطين بأن التجارة تصرف صاحبها عن وجه الله وترى المسيحية بأن دخول الجمل في سَم الخياط اسهل من دخول الغني الجنة)) منها نحصل على الاتي :-
أ*-       اعتبار التجارة لمجرد الربح عملاً غير طبيعي اذا لم يكن خطيئة بحد ذاتها وهذا يعزز دور ارسطو في التبادل الطبيعي والتبادل الغير طبيعي .
ب*-  تدعو الافكار السكولائية لشيوعية التملك رغم انها لا تلغي التملك الفردي بشكل مباشر الا انها هاجمت مظاهرهُ بشكل مباشر ويرى البعض ان مبدأ شيوعية التملك لم ترى نورها الا في القدس عند الحواريين الأوائل ومجرد كلام.
*القس توما الاكويني ((1225-1274))*
وهو من اشهر المفكريين السكولائين في العصور الوسطى وقد ألف (60) مؤلفاً أهمها موسوعته الضخمة   Summa Theologica اما اهم السكولائين الاخرين فهم ((هنري كنت ، البرت الكبير ، ودون سكوتس ، وليم اوكهام ، وهيلس)) وغيرهم وان جوهر افكار توما الاكويني يقوم على التوفيق بين الأفكار المسيحية والأولى وشروط النظام الإقطاعي ، اذ اخذ بالمفهوم التوفيقي بين حق التملك المطلق المعروف في القانون الروماني وبين الشجب المطلق للمسيحية ، لأن نظام الملكية لا يمكن تقديره بشكل مطلق وتجريدي ، وقد استند الى أفكار أرسطو عند مهاجمة أفكار أفلاطون حول مبدأ الشيوعية في التملك ((في الجمهورية)) ورفض في الوقت نفسه التملك المطلق اذ يبرر العلاقة الشخصية بين الاقنان والمالكين اكثر من مجرد علاقة مادية ، وسوف نستعرض بعض الافكار توماس الاكويني :

1)      آراء توما الاكويني حول العمل :
لقد تبني القديس توماس "seut Tomas" الاكويني موقفاً وسطاً حول مفهوم العمل في جهة انه لم ياخذ بالفكرة اليونانية ولا الرومانية باعتبار العمل اليدوي غير لائق بالرجل الحر ، ولكنه من الجانب الاخر أكد على اعتبار العمل اليدوي أدنى منزلة من العمل الذهني ، وهنا استند الى تبرير التمايز الاجتماعي في جوهر النظام الإقطاعي .
2)      آراءه حول التجارة : حاول القديس توما الاكويني التوفيق بين ((المسيحية واليونانية)) حول مفهوم التجارة باعتبارها عملاً غير طبيعيي ، وبين الظروف الجديد للنظام الإقطاعي اذ ذهب الى القول بأن التجارة ((شر لا بد منهُ)) ، وان ارباح التاجر تكون مشروعه اذا كانت تجارتهُ نافعة للمجتمع ، واذا لم تزد على سد الحاجة الطبيعية ((اي اذا كانت بالحد الذي لا تغرق الأسواق)) واعتبر الربح في هذا الإطار نوع من المكافأة .
3)      آراء توماس الاكويني حول الفقر والغنى ان آراء المسحية الأولى لم تتفق مع طبيعة النظام الاجتماعي المبني على استثمار والاستغلال القلة للأكثرية الساحقة ، لذلك عدلها الى ذات المسار التوفيقي ، فاعتبر الغنى والفقر مسألة تقديرية وان اعتبار ما هو صالح ام طالح يستند على ما يمكن ان يفرزه من خير او شر ، الثروة خير ان أدت الى خلق الحياة الفاضلة ، والفقر خير ان حرر صاحبهُ من أغلال الحياة المادية ، فهناك شيء من العدالة في اللا مساواة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية القائمة في المجتمع لان أساسها يستند الى التمايز في المواهب الطبيعية واختلاف الظروف الموضوعية المحيطة من جهة ثانية .
*4)     * *نظرية السعر العادل* 
يرى الكثير من الاقتصاديين ان نظرية السعر العادل تمثل حجر الزاوية في آراء توماس الاكويني وان جميع المشاكل الاقتصادية ((الأسعار ، الأجور ، الفوائد ، حقوق التملك)) كانت تناقش على وفق مبدأ العدالة في القرون الوسطى ، لذلك نرى بأن أكثر النظريات جدلاً في تلك القرون هي مسألة السعر العادل والتي يمكن تلخيصها بالاتي :- (كري ، 1953، ص31)
أ*-       ان العدالة الأساسية والضرورية في تحديد السعر العادل هي العدالة التبادلية دون التوزيعية ((Cammutative)) وهي التي تحدد العلاقة بين الجزء والجزء وليس الجزء والكل ، ويمثل هذا التمييز أرسطو طالس.
ب*-  العدالة التبادلية تعني المساواة بين المتبادلين ، وتحقيق المساواة عن طريق ايجاد مقياس القيم وهذا المقياس هو النقود ، ومن هذا المنطلق نرى بأن نظرية توماس الاكويني في السعر العادل تستند الى مفهوم القيمة ((هاني ، 1954، ص99))
ت*-  ان توماس الاكويني لم يبحث نظرية القيمة بشكل مفصل لكنه نظر اليها من خلال نظرية السعر العادل ، واعتبر الاكويني ان ((العرف)) هو المقياس وان القيمة ((تمثل التقدير العام للسلعة)) ، وهذا يمثل أفكار لاهوتية وأخلاقية لتحديد السعر الرسمي في ظل النظام الإقطاعي ، وقد رأى البعض بان الاكويني ميز بين المفهوم النسبي والذاتي للسعر وبين المفهوم الروحي الداخلي للقيمة ، اي ان ((العمل ومقدارهُ الضروري لانتاج السلعة هو الذي يحدد القيمة)) .
5)    يربط توماس الاكويني السعر العادل مع المنفعة المعروفة لانتاج السلعة ((فركسون ، 1934، ص23))
المصدر كتاب : في تاريخ العصور الوسطى الاوربية دكتور جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني ، مكتبة الجليس ، بيروت .

----------

